# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  Khám phá Cu ba, nền văn hóa không cầu kỳ - kham pha Cu Ba

## hangnt

*Lần đầu đến Cuba, tôi muốn đi qua các thành phố, lang thang các phố chợ, trò chuyện với người dân, quan sát cuộc sống tem phiếu của họ...*

Từ Việt Nam không có đường bay thẳng Cuba, có thể bay qua các nước châu Âu (Nga, Anh, Pháp, Đức, hoặc Canada. Vào thời điểm chúng tôi đến Cuba tháng 12 năm 2010, Cuba miễn thị thực nhập cảnh cho người Việt, nhưng trước khi đi nên cập nhật thông tin với Đại sứ quán Cuba ở Hà Nội.


Cuba lưu hành song song hai đồng tiền, tiền peso cubano dành cho người Cuba, và tiền CUC (convertible peso) dành cho người nước ngoài. 1CUC giá trị tương đương 1USD (tuy không ở đâu ngoài Cuba công nhận) và đổi được 25 peso nội địa.

Đi chợ địa phương mua đồ ăn lặt vặt, hoa quả, bánh trái, hoặc vào những hàng ăn bình dân dành cho người địa phương vẫn có thể dùng đồng peso cubano, nhưng hầu hết các nhà hàng, quán cà phê, mua đồ lưu niệm và hầu hết mọi dịch vụ khác như khách sạn, thuê xe… người nước ngoài đều phải trả bằng CUC.



Sản phẩm thủ công mỹ nghệ của những người Cuba gốc Phi.
Giá cũng có hai bảng giá, giá người nước ngoài và giá người địa phương. Vào một hàng bia tươi trông khá đẹp mắt, chúng tôi phải trả 1.5- 2CUC/bia (nhỏ) và 8CUC/ xuất cơm gà (1 đùi gà, 1 cơm nhỏ và vài cọng salad). Trong khi đó giá cho người Cuba là 6 peso cubano (0.25CUC) một vại bia (to gấp đôi) và 16 peso cubano (0.75CUC) một xuất cơm đùi gà.

Trung bình người nước ngoài trả 3-4CUC/ăn sáng, 10 - 15 - 20 CUC/ăn trưa, cao gấp 10-15 lần so với người Cuba cho cùng một món đồ.

Chả thế mà nguồn thu chính của Cuba hiện giờ vẫn là từ du lịch. Một năm trung bình Cuba thu về hơn 2 tỉ USD từ du lịch, trong khi con số thu về từ xì gà, mặt hàng xuất khẩu hàng đầu của Cuba chỉ là 400 triệu. Cách đây độ hai ba chục năm, chủ tịch Fidel Castro có mở cửa cho đầu tư nước ngoài. Hàng loạt các khu nhà cao tầng, khu resort ven biển mọc lên. Nhờ đó, các tour nghỉ resort trọn gói giá rẻ bùng lên ở Cuba. Chủ yếu là khách từ Canada, Ireland, Đức và Nga.



Xe hơi cổ là một trong những nét độc đáo hấp dẫn khách du lịch.
Một tour du lịch trọn gói 1 tuần từ Canada, bao gồm cả vé máy bay, đồ ăn buffet phục vụ cả ngày ở một resort 4 sao ở biển Cuba chỉ khoảng 500- 700USD. Từ châu Âu đắt hơn chút ít vì đường bay cũng dài hơn. Bãi biển đẹp, hoang sơ, cát trắng mịn, nước xanh ngắt, lại thêm giá rất rẻ so với các nước trong vùng Caribe, nghỉ biển Cuba là một trong những lựa chọn hợp lý gần đây của những người yêu thiên nhiên hoặc muốn tiết kiệm chi phí.

Tuy nhiên, lần đầu đến Cuba, tôi muốn đi qua các thành phố, lang thang các phố chợ, trò chuyện với người dân, quan sát cuộc sống tem phiếu của họ, nên không có ý định vào nằm dài cả tuần trong một resort nào đó ngoài biển. Rất rẻ nếu mua tour trọn gói đi nghỉ resort biển.

Nhưng không rẻ chút nào nếu tự đi du lịch xuyên ngang đất nước Cuba. Ngoài giá khách sạn, nhà trọ theo quy định, đắt không kém khách sạn nhà trọ châu Âu, đắt hơn nhiều so với du lịch bụi châu Á, Mỹ, và giá ăn uống quy định riêng cho người nước ngoài, phương tiện đi lại cũng vô cùng đắt đỏ.

Trong các thành phố lớn như Havana, Santiago de Cuba có xe bus công cộng nhưng đi từ tỉnh nọ sang tỉnh kia thì không thuận tiện lắm. Xe khách có loại xe có ghế ngồi chen chúc như xe khách liên tỉnh ở Việt Nam những năm 70 - 80 thế kỷ trước, nhưng cũng có rất nhiều xe tải dồn khách lên những thùng bịt kín đằng sau. Hoặc có taxi, thực ra là một dạng taxi dù, chủ yếu là các xe Lada, Moskovich sản xuất từ thời XHCN.



Một loại xe buýt.
Sách hướng dẫn du lịch của tôi nói có tàu hỏa nhưng mua được vé rồi cũng không biết bao giờ tàu chạy, và tàu chạy rồi cũng không biết bao giờ tới nơi. Và thực tế là suốt hai tuần ở Cuba, rất nhiều đoạn đi dọc đường tàu nhưng tôi chưa hề nhìn thấy đoàn tàu nào. Vì thế để chủ động và không lỡ kế hoạch, chỉ còn cách thuê xe riêng tự lái hoặc kèm lái xe. Bất đắc dĩ phải làm đại gia, chứ không thể đi du lịch bụi như ở các nước dịch vụ thuận tiện, du lịch phát triển khác.

Trên mạng internet, chủ yếu là mạng của Anh và Đức, có vẻ như có đủ các loại xe cho thuê từ những loại gầm cao tên tuổi như Rav4, SantaFe đến những loại xe thường thường Kia, Huyndai. Nhưng sang đến nơi mới thấy không thể kiếm đâu ra các loại xe đường trường Rav4, SantaFe. Kiếm được mấy cái xe Hàn Quốc Kia, Huyndai không quá cũ đã là lý tưởng. Trung bình 70-80USD/ ngày tiền thuê xe, thêm 30- 35USD/ngày tiền bảo hiểm (bắt buộc theo quy định).

Tất cả các công ty cho thuê xe đều của nhà nước, không có nhiều lựa chọn, và giá cả cũng na ná nhau, không cạnh tranh, không lựa chọn. Giá 100USD/ ngày trả cho một cái xe cũ Hàn Quốc cũng đắt chẳng kém tiền thuê một cái xe mới ở các nước phát triển châu Âu. Điều này gợi nhớ cho tôi rất nhiều những năm đầu 90 thế kỷ trước ở Việt Nam, khi mới có chính sách mở cửa, bắt đầu làn sóng tìm hiểu đầu tư nước ngoài, bắt đầu lác đác các đoàn khách du lịch, thời mà các công ty du lịch và công ty xuất khẩu đua nhau nhập xe cũ về cho thuê với cái giá cắt cổ.

Hơn nữa, nhóm ba người chúng tôi không ai biết lái xe nên chúng tôi phải thuê thêm một bác tài, 30CUC/ngày. Lúc đầu thấy bình thường, nhưng ở Cuba vài ngày, chứng kiến một công nhân lành nghề 17 năm kinh nghiệm trong nhà máy xì gà danh tiếng, một ngày phải phân loại trung bình 2.000 cái lá nhận mức lương trung bình 460 peso (18 CUC)/tháng, một anh ca sĩ giọng tenor trong đoàn ca nhạc thành phố nhận mức lương 320 peso (13- 14CUC)/tháng, tôi nghĩ cái giá 30CUC là cái giá khủng khiếp mà chúng tôi đã chót đồng ý trước đó khi trao đổi qua mạng.

Theo kinh nghiệm của chúng tôi, khách sạn thì nên đặt trên mạng qua các website đặt phòng như tripadvisors.com, booking.com hoặc trực tiếp qua các trang web của các khách sạn, giá thường rẻ bằng 2/3 hoặc thậm chí một nửa so với giá trả trực tiếp tại quầy lễ tân khách sạn. Nhưng thuê xe có lẽ không cần. Thuê qua mạng, chủ yếu là các trang web thuê xe do các văn phòng của các ngoại kiều Cuba tại nước ngoài quản lý, tiền bị trừ ngay vào thẻ tín dụng. Tiền trả rồi, hủy xe phạt ngay 40% tiền thuê, và chỉ cần có bất cứ một thông tin nào muốn thay đổi cũng vô cùng khó khăn, có lẽ do mạng internet ở Cuba chưa phát triển, cộng thêm cách quản lý chậm chạp của các nhân viên cơ quan nhà nước. Phần thiệt luôn thuộc về khách hàng.

Đường xá ở Cuba khá tốt. Không so được với tiêu chuẩn đường cao tốc quốc tế nhưng cũng là đường 3-4 làn, vắng xe, chạy 120-140km/h. Ngay cả những đoạn đường huyện đường làng cũng khá tốt, lại vắng người vắng xe, hầu như không gặp tai nạn nào trên đường. Lái chắc chắn nhàn hơn ở Việt Nam đất chật người đông nhiều phương tiện. Dù chi phí cả chuyến đi không rẻ (trung bình 100USD/ ngày), nhưng quả thật chúng tôi đã có một chuyến đi ý nghĩa và nhiều cảm xúc. Một chuyến đi xuyên ngang các tỉnh thành Cuba trước khi đất nước này có những đổi mới mà tôi nghĩ là sẽ chóng mặt, khi có những chính sách mới mở cửa nền kinh tế.

----------


## Amp21

Mình thấy Cuba rất thanh bình
Cuba cũng là người anh em tốt của VN nữa  :love struck:

----------


## pigcute

Ko biết bao giờ thì Cuba mới đc gỡ bỏ lệnh cấm vận
Toàn kiểu xe cổ  :Frown:

----------


## nguyetnt

> Ko biết bao giờ thì Cuba mới đc gỡ bỏ lệnh cấm vận
> Toàn kiểu xe cổ


 Cổ nó mới quý... :day dreaming:

----------


## jhonnyboy

Đúng là đởn giản không cầu kỳ ^^

----------

